# My first build



## Buan Stanley (20/8/15)

Please send tips and critique and feel free to laugh





Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Marzuq (20/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> Please send tips and critique and feel free to laugh
> View attachment 34235
> View attachment 34236
> 
> ...



That's a good first build. Share you impressions of your first experience with building a coil and what the vape is like. Advice can be offered once we know what you are looking for in the vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (20/8/15)

I had a bit of difficulty in screwing the coil to the posts but I think it's normal the wicking was the toughest part I think. Resistance shows 1.19 which is a bit too high I feel. It vapes well very um dense I think is the way I'd describe it the vape feels heavy on my chest but for a first build I'm happy 


Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (20/8/15)

Very nice build, but the first thing to catch my eye was your ring, I was like.. "hmm thats an unusual coil" and then I scrolled further down.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (20/8/15)

Haha that would work as a coil


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Marzuq (20/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> I had a bit of difficulty in screwing the coil to the posts but I think it's normal the wicking was the toughest part I think. Resistance shows 1.19 which is a bit too high I feel. It vapes well very um dense I think is the way I'd describe it the vape feels heavy on my chest but for a first build I'm happy
> 
> 
> Take me to the clouds




Is that 6 wraps 28guage wire 2.4mm ID? 
With the wicking what will help is if your roll the cotton nice and tight and then once inside the coil you can unwind it to fit snug again. 

Those screw. Posts are a pain to tighten once the wire is in there. Be sure to wrap the wore around the coil in the direction you will be turning to tighten the screw. Make sure u keep the screw driver or whatever you used to wrap the wire around in the coil while you tighten the screws. Will help you keep the coil in the right position. 

I reckon 26g 2.4 ID 6-7 wraps will be a winner in that tank


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/15)

Very nice first coil @Buan Stanley  

My go to coil for the Subtank is a spaced 2.5mm 26 gauge Kanthal. Try 5 or 6 wraps. If you have 28g then twist two strands together and use that instead of 26g. You will be pleasantly surprised. Also, looking at your wick, it could use a bit of thinning out on the ends. But otherwise, great job

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (20/8/15)

It's 26g 5 wraps .....how do I drop the ohms though more wraps less wraps?


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Buan Stanley (20/8/15)

Look at me go .... Two weeks ago I was wondering how to open my twisp now I'm all in there with kanthal home made coils and juice that's busy steeping 


Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (20/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> It's 26g 5 wraps .....how do I drop the ohms though more wraps less wraps?
> 
> 
> Take me to the clouds



Try this http://coiltoy.ermeso.com/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> It's 26g 5 wraps .....how do I drop the ohms though more wraps less wraps?
> 
> 
> Take me to the clouds


What is the inner diameter of the coil? I do 5 wraps of 26g over a 2.5mm drill bit and get around 0.5 ohms

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (20/8/15)

Used 3 mm drill bit


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Buan Stanley (20/8/15)

Sorry and its 28g wire


Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/8/15)

Great first coil @Buan Stanley !
Main thing is it worked
Will only get better from here
Try several coils and wicks till you find something you really like


----------



## Buan Stanley (20/8/15)

Gonna do another one now ... Gonna try only 4 wraps I know not wise 


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Marzuq (20/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> It's 26g 5 wraps .....how do I drop the ohms though more wraps less wraps?
> 
> 
> Take me to the clouds


Less wraps will give a lower ohm. 

Use www.steam-engine.org . You can input ur wire Guage your Id and ohms you want to reach and it will tell you how many wraps to do.


----------



## kev mac (21/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> Please send tips and critique and feel free to laugh
> View attachment 34235
> View attachment 34236
> 
> ...


Good job@Buan Stanley


----------



## kelly22 (22/8/15)

Great build bud well done

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buan Stanley (22/8/15)

Having wick issues though


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Maxxis (22/8/15)

Quick tip. Take a length of wire and screw it into the posts of the deck and see what the resistance is. It doesn't matter what the size of the inner diameter is or the amount of wraps. The wire has x amount of resistance per y length of wire.

Wrapping the coil comes down to surface area that you want to heat up. The bigger the heating element the better the experience. But you need to keep in mind the juice still needs to easily flow into the coil. 

Try that.


----------



## Buan Stanley (22/8/15)

That's a damn great help thank you sir 

So I tried this




And I got this



Also with the wicking it seems that less is more 


Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (22/8/15)

Less is more. When you wick make sure that the coil doesn't move when you floss the wick from left to right. It should be tight but not too tight.


----------



## Maxxis (22/8/15)

Also make sure that the coil glows from the inside out. Any specific reason you are building spaced coils?


----------



## Buan Stanley (22/8/15)

It's all I know how to do 


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Maxxis (22/8/15)

Quite easy to get a tight coil. Start and wrap as tight as you can. Then pulse the mod a bit to get the wire to heat up. Tighten it up with some tweezers.

Lots of great build tutorials online. Great for a first build though.


----------



## Buan Stanley (22/8/15)

What's the advantage of a fused build


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Maxxis (22/8/15)

Good question. some say spaced builds give great flavour. Im yet to try one. Normally I do fused builds to save space while getting the right amount of wraps in.


----------



## ChadB (25/8/15)

Hi guys, whats the ideal wire to try my first build on? I've got a subtank mini looking for 0.5 ohms... 
Thanks in advance


----------



## BumbleBee (25/8/15)

Hungry4Vape said:


> Hi guys, whats the ideal wire to try my first build on? I've got a subtank mini looking for 0.5 ohms...
> Thanks in advance


26 gauge Kanthal, try 5 wraps on a 2.5mm drill bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (25/8/15)

@BumbleBee Thanks! Will try tomorrow, appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/8/15)

Hungry4Vape said:


> @BumbleBee Thanks! Will try tomorrow, appreciate it!


Let us know how it goes


----------



## ChadB (26/8/15)

Attempted my first build now, it's still on the screwdriver which comes with the subtank mini, I did 5 wraps with 26g Kanthal , does it matter how big the ID is? As right now it seems it will be a bit hard to wick... My tool box is a mess so looking for a specific drill bit (2.5mm) is close to impossible haha...


----------



## Andre (26/8/15)

Hungry4Vape said:


> Attempted my first build now, it's still on the screwdriver which comes with the subtank mini, I did 5 wraps with 26g Kanthal , does it matter how big the ID is? As right now it seems it will be a bit hard to wick... My tool box is a mess so looking for a specific drill bit (2.5mm) is close to impossible haha...


Yes, it does matter - with a bigger ID you will get a higher resistance with the same amount of wraps as you will be using more wire. Also affects wicking quite substantially. Think those screwdrivers are about 1.5 mm ID. It will work, but might not keep up with wicking at higher power.


----------



## ChadB (26/8/15)

Andre said:


> Yes, it does matter - with a bigger ID you will get a higher resistance with the same amount of wraps as you will be using more wire. Also affects wicking quite substantially. Think those screwdrivers are about 1.5 mm ID. It will work, but might not keep up with wicking at higher power.


Pardon my ignorance, but would it therefore be better to find a drillbit a bit bigger than the 1.5mm?


----------



## Riaz (26/8/15)

Hungry4Vape said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but would it therefore be better to find a drillbit a bit bigger than the 1.5mm?


Yeah, 1.5 is very small

I would suggest using 2 or 2.5mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo (26/8/15)

Hungry4Vape said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but would it therefore be better to find a drillbit a bit bigger than the 1.5mm?


I use those el chepo jewelers screwdrivers they range from 1.4mm up to about 3mm , they also have a shoulder to push the coil against to help compress them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (26/8/15)

Hungry4Vape said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but would it therefore be better to find a drillbit a bit bigger than the 1.5mm?


Yes, I think so. Even a 2.0 mm should be better. These newer tanks with big air slots and juice channels methinks do require more wicking, which the bigger IDs provide. My stock ID is 2.5 mm for tanks. But, do not be afraid to experiment. Once you have done the first coil, the next ones are very easy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ChadB (26/8/15)

So here's my very first coil. I just put it in the deck to get an ohm reading, I'm gonna make a bigger ID now that I can wick and vape. It was at 0.6ohms then I pulsed it and went down to 0.4ohms. Thanks for the help guys, this is fun haha.

EDIT: Now its back to 0.6ohms, is there a reason for this? I'm probably doing something wrong...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (26/8/15)

Congrats on your first coil @Hungry4Vape 
Great coil! Much better than my first - ha ha
Enjoy 

Ya, I recommend what @nemo said above - those jewelry screwdrivers are the best - they come in a set with different diameters. You can get them at a hardware store and at places like Builders Warehouse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo (26/8/15)

Hungry4Vape said:


> So here's my very first coil. I just put it in the deck to get an ohm reading, I'm gonna make a bigger ID now that I can wick and vape. It was at 0.6ohms then I pulsed it and went down to 0.4ohms. Thanks for the help guys, this is fun haha.
> 
> EDIT: Now its back to 0.6ohms, is there a reason for this? I'm probably doing something wrong...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thats a good looking coil. From the pic I cant see the bottom lead, make sure it is not touching any of the wraps on its way to the posts as the coil is at a bit of an angle also that its not touching the deck either before the mounting posts, also check that the posts are tied down firmly and that the deck is screwed down snugly. (do not over tighten either) Also take your leads and try to get them more snug under the screws, the one does seem to be sticking out a bit. I dont have any experience with a subtank mini so I cant really say on what to check on the positive post of the 510 connector.

I like my coils to be parallel to the posts and centered over the air hole but that is just me it should not be casing the fluctuations you are getting.


----------



## ChadB (26/8/15)

You guys are really a huge help, thank you. So I found a 2mm screwdriver that I used. This is the final outcome, I'm quite happy with it, it's not perfect but it's a start. @nemo @Silver
Thanks for your help, I doubt this will be the last time I ask for help  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (26/8/15)

Great stuff @Hungry4Vape 
Hope the vape is good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo (26/8/15)

Hungry4Vape said:


> You guys are really a huge help, thank you. So I found a 2mm screwdriver that I used. This is the final outcome, I'm quite happy with it, it's not perfect but it's a start. @nemo @Silver
> Thanks for your help, I doubt this will be the last time I ask for help
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 nice build may the clouds always be fluffy and the hits never dry. Great build and questions welcome anytime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/8/15)

By the way @Hungry4Vape , that little blue screwdriver one gets with a lot of the tanks is usually 1.96mm
I think someone referred to it being 1.5mm - but I measured mine and it is very close to 2mm
Just FYI - you more than likely have the same one.

Here is the link to another post on this little blue screwdriver
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kayfun-help-needed.t13859/#post-256631


----------



## zadiac (26/8/15)

Maxxis said:


> Also make sure that the coil glows from the inside out. Any specific reason you are building spaced coils?



I found that spaced coils are better for flavor. I only use spaced coils. Can't remember when was the last time I used a tightly wrapped coil. They keep burning off my cotton in the middle. Don't like them.


----------



## ChadB (26/8/15)

Thanks @Silver 
@zadiac So basically just press them when they on the screwdriver but don't pinch them after pulsing? Gonna try that on my next build. Thanks man


----------



## zadiac (26/8/15)

Hungry4Vape said:


> Thanks @Silver
> @zadiac So basically just press them when they on the screwdriver but don't pinch them after pulsing? Gonna try that on my next build. Thanks man



Precisely!


----------



## BumbleBee (26/8/15)

Well done @Hungry4Vape that looks great 

There's no feeling quite like vaping on your first coil


----------



## ChadB (26/8/15)

@BumbleBee 100%, especially when it's made with your own hands haha.
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

